# portafusible tipo tabaquera



## Crazy diamond

Buenas tardes.

Debo traducir al Inglés la frase "portafusibles tipo tabaquera" como item de una lista del contenido de un gabinete.
Entiendo que "portafusibles" es 'fuse holder' (corríjanme si me equivoco)
No encontré ningún término para describir lo de "tipo tabaquera"
Gracias por su ayuda.
María


----------



## NAPA Guy

Es posible que se refiera a "fuse box" que es un portafusible, pero en una caja ó estuche ó cofre.

Saludos


----------



## Crazy diamond

HI Napa Guy, and everybody else...

This is the picture of what I need to translate in English

http://www.todocoleccion.net/portafusible-porcelana-fusible-siemens-16a-500v-retardado~x24266152

La traducción hace referencia a este artículo, pero no sé cuál es el término.

No me parece que sea la caja que contiene a los fusibles, esa sí es fuse box.

http://www.askmehelpdesk.com/attach...ircuit-breakers-100-amp-fuse-box002.jpg?stc=1


Gracias a todos por su ayuda. 

María


----------



## Rwaskowitz

The first photo is of a bottle type fuse used in Europe. The second is what we see here in the US and those are Edison Type or Plug Fuses.


----------



## NAPA Guy

Crazy Diamond:

I still think that a it is a fuse box, but you have to qualify it by saying: "fuse box for round ceramic fuses."

It is different from a fuse box for bayonet-style fuses or the current circuit breaker box, which, ironically, is still called a fuse box by most in the US.

Buena suerte!


----------



## Rwaskowitz

I have done a lot of informal research and it would appear to me that a "portafusible tipo tabaquera" does not translate directly into English and should simply be referred to as a "tabaquera style fuse holder". It seems to me that this type of fuse holder may be called tabaquera due to the resemblance to the bowl in a pipe where the tobacco is inserted. Those are bottle style fuses or "Neozed" as they are called outside the US.


----------



## Rwaskowitz

Sorry, I misspoke. Those are Diazed fuses, not Neozed. The Siemens catalog describes the fuse holder you pictured simply as a "Diazed fuse base". See link below. I still think "tabaquera" is a common nick-name. 

http://www.rowse-electrical.co.uk/c-1154-siemens-diazed-fuse-bases.aspx


----------



## Rwaskowitz

Look at this too. Very interesting....

http://www.rowse-electrical.co.uk/c-1148-siemens-diazed-bottle-fuses.aspx


----------



## fernandobn97007

This is a fusible tipo tabaquera. 

Also here.

it seems to be a kind of rewireable fuse


----------



## k-in-sc

fernandobn97007 said:


> IMG]http://www.electriclight.com.ar/electricidad/4_fusible_tabaquera.jpg[/IMG]
> This is a fusible tipo tabaquera.
> Also here.


Those don't look like the thing the OP is asking about, but I see that they are called "tabaquera." Makes me wonder if the OP's is really "tabaquera," and if so, why. At any rate, a "tabaquera" is a snuffbox or other type of tobacco container.


----------



## fernandobn97007

This striked me because never heard the term "tabaquera" for a type of fuse. This nick-name it is used/adopted in spanish language countries. I found this kind of fuse or fuse holder as rewireable fuse.


----------



## Rwaskowitz

If you are looking for an explanation of why these are called tabaquera type I cannot help you. I don't think trying to translate that term literally into English is going to work. If you want to know what the item pictured is called in English, I can tell you that it is a "Diazed type fuse and fuse holder". "Diazed" is a term derived from the German words for "diametrically graded two-part Edison thread". The common English nick-name (or trade name) would be a "bottle type" fuse and fuse holder.


----------



## fernandobn97007

The first post ask for a tranlation of the term "tabaquera" in the fuse context, and later shows a photo of a Diazed fuse.


----------



## Rwaskowitz

We haven't heard from the original poster for a while. I wonder if he got what he needed from us?


----------

